# firewall insulation



## MyCrazyCar (Jul 20, 2018)

Does anyone have a picture of where the firewall insulation strips go? I'm talking about the two pieces that crumble and disintegrate. I'm mostly looking for the one that goes behind the gauge cluster but will take any input on the one behind the glove box too. Do you have to get all of the old glue residue off or will it bond with just a good scuff. As always, thank you!!


----------

